# Show Your Cartier ~ Photos Thread



## Enoran

Was wondering why there isn't a thread to collectively showcase WUS member's Cartier(s).
Here the humble (by Cartier's standard) Tank Solo Large to start things off ...


----------



## SearChart

I love my Tank solo large.


----------



## drhr

Only the one Tank MC and I love it . . .


----------



## TedPhatana

Here is my cartier


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## NightScar




----------



## RangerUp

Here's mine


----------



## SearChart




----------



## StufflerMike

Her Cartier










Art Deco, limited edition of 1000 pcs.


----------



## Rdenney

Cartier Santos 100 XL on bracelet...



























The last one is an iPhone photo, but it shows how the curved case fits the arm rather than perching this large watch on top of it.









And, on behalf of my wife, her Santos Galbée, with the Cartier Manufacture in La Chaux-de-Fonds in the background.

Rick "for whom this is not the only his-and-hers pair" Denney


----------



## Dino944

My Cartier Pasha 950 38mm Chronograph and my CPCP Louis Cartier Tank XL (one of 200 made in rose gold, they also made 50 in platinum).

















and my wife's Large Automatic Tank Francaise


----------



## 1russianguy

Santos Galbee 2319 from 04'.


----------



## Miky Tomo

Enoran said:


> Was wondering why there isn't a thread to collectively showcase WUS member's Cartier(s).
> Here the humble (by Cartier's standard) Tank Solo Large to start things off ...


Very nice watch


----------



## Kansha

Miky Tomo said:


> Verynicewatch











1928 Ladies Tank in sterling silver. Modern Tank Solo XL.


----------



## Wabbitbugs

Santos 100


----------



## Mefody

Here is my Tank Anglaise XL.


----------



## donsnyc

Greetings from a very cold weather in NYC.


----------



## carlhaluss

Back in the world of Cartier again. I have 4 Omegas, but I realized that I would not be happy unless I had a Cartier, and it had to be a Tank. Tank Anglaise XL:



This is the shortest visit I ever had at an AD, to purchase a watch. I have had my eyes on this model for a long, long time. I am used to wearing a Tank Solo, I had a large stainless steel and a large gold. Both lovely watches, but getting no wrist time, so they were sold. Always thought the Tank Anglaise XL would be too big. I went in to try one on today, and as soon as it was on my wrist, I knew it was the one. It fit perfectly, and needed absolutley no adjustment. I didn't hesitate, and within 5 min walked out of the store with it. This really is the most beautiful Cartier I have ever had on my wrist.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 528946




----------



## FrankieBo

I just hope mine isn't shown a red card only 'cause it's quartz!


----------



## nanjiunn

Latest acquisition from the Richemont group.


----------



## AirWatch

.


----------



## Blitzzz

New Tank Solo XL. Love it.


----------



## Keithlaw2000

Tank Solo XL. Classic tank styling with a bit more size for current style. Auto as well. Love it. That said, there are few Cartiers that I do not like, even if not for me. The tank is simply classic and understated in my simple opinion.


----------



## WISDean

Redacted


----------



## brabbit

Here is my new Ballon Blu 42mm. It fits very well on my wrist. Love Cartier. I rock it all day and night.


----------



## PauloMSR

My new Santos 100


----------



## trueblueswiss

My new Tank Solo XL on leather. I'm in love.


----------



## FrancisOdmead

Mine is the Carrier Roaster Automatic.


----------



## Luis6

Santos 100 for wife and me.


----------



## denmanproject

My Calibre


----------



## Ian_H

Calibre de Diver


----------



## mycroft1

Edvard Munch's Persistence of Memory, 1893.




























Perhaps Cartier's most iconic n recognisable piece. No introduction necessary

Via remote messaging device


----------



## bonatno

Pasha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loi0323

Here's mine.


----------



## egshih

Here is mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn

Love the melting Cartier, hah! Such a cool watch - are you wearing this regularly? I don't think I could pull it off.


----------



## StufflerMike

rrchmnn said:


> Love the melting Cartier, hah! Such a cool watch - are you wearing this regularly? I don't think I could pull it off.


He will not answer I am afraid, last posted 25th of July 2015.


----------



## egshih

rrchmnn said:


> Love the melting Cartier, hah! Such a cool watch - are you wearing this regularly? I don't think I could pull it off.


I use this as my occasional, weekend watch. It serves it well IMO since it looks sporty and dressy. Overall, enjoy it as a break from the Tank XL that I use during the work week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz021

This is a recent purchase of mine, the strap is a genuine Caiman leather but I have my reservations about the watch itself, does anyone know what type of watch it might be as I cant actualy find anything quite like it!


----------



## StufflerMike

Not a Cartier imho, another genuine caiman strap like that one with your TAG ?


----------



## LandauV

This watch was expropriated by my wife long ago, but I really miss it.


----------



## Marc B.

Beautiful watch. 
Combination of watch and bracelet looks really great.


----------



## HonzaH

I had it last week...now its with a new owner, Great looking watch and very comfortable.


----------



## iam7head

Resisted the idea of having a dress watch for long time, finally man-up to this.

My mom used to rock a Tank Francaise when I was growing up, I think I made the right choice with the Tank Solo XL as a wedding watch. Truth be told, the tank was not my first choice; I gave the Reverso another try but it still cannot sit right on the wrist. The Tank is already growing on me, the clasp is elegantly simple with 2 identical leather band folded inward, no tail end and loop budge to show. The thin leather straps are quite comfy to wear with the single folding deployant clasp. 

I was doing a bit of handy work in the house, what a perfect time to wear the Tank


----------



## mikkolopez

Tank Solo XL









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejadragon

Here's mine.


----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shtora

hrasco185 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice!
Is this the 36mm Ronde Solo?


----------



## hrasco185

Yes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Nice Ronde. That would be my next Cartier when funds permit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangdep




----------

